# Overstretching



## MBuzzy (Oct 7, 2006)

My instructor has done a stretch with me a few times that I'm not sure about.  I sit with my back against a wall and spread my legs.  He then puts his feet directly above my knees and pushes my stretch further.   I know that there is nothing wrong with the stretch itself - But can it do any damage if it is pushed too far or held too long?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 7, 2006)

MBuzzy said:


> My instructor has done a stretch with me a few times that I'm not sure about. I sit with my back against a wall and spread my legs. He then puts his feet directly above my knees and pushes my stretch further. I know that there is nothing wrong with the stretch itself - But can it do any damage if it is pushed too far or held too long?



It is your responsibility to "tap" or let him know when it is getting to a certain point below your tolerance.  Do not let it go too far or too long.  I have done partner-assisted stretches and they can be good, but like any partner work in martial arts, care and awareness must be taken.  Do not just grit your teeth and think "I can handle it" if there is truly pain far beyond the tolerance of stretching, because that is when damage can happen.

Again, it takes both of you to communicate during the stretching when it is enough.  Remember, each person's stretching tolerance is different.

- Ceicei


----------

